# Coach Mike Farmer



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the kind words. ^^^ i knew there was something up with your bow that's why i sent you to the best super tuner around here TOM HAYDEN .i saw a thread you had on the general section . sounds like you got some limb issues..and i heard your rest was jacked up a lot.:whip: who ever installed that thing. your in good hands now. its gonna make a HUGE difference..work on one thing get it perfect, then move on. remember my words. the shot sequence MUST be in stone...see you around. i welcome anyone to come shoot with me.. coach Mike Farmer.


----------



## mbunn (Jun 24, 2017)

Mike, yes you were right. I didn't really trust my own feel, but knew in the back of my mind I needed the bow tuned by a pro. I hope to get it back next week and get back at it. Tom is great. He really is a bow whisperer.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> .... the shot sequence MUST be in stone... .


No truer words ever posted on AT.

Allen


----------

